# mein 2. Teich



## Goldkäferchen (22. Apr. 2013)

Hallo, liebe Teichianer 
Mich hat das "Teichfieber" gepackt. 
Habe vor 1 Jahr einen Teich angelegt (15.000l), der uns soviel Freude macht, daß jetzt ein 2.Teich her soll. Dabei habe ich an einen kleinen Teich auf der Terrasse gedacht, mit kl. Wasserspeier oder Springbrunnen, damit immer was  sprudelt oder gluckert. Ich hatte  an einen kleinen Fertigteich oder Teichwanne gedacht, weiß aber nicht so recht wie ich das Ding "verkleiden" soll.
Würde mich über ein paar Ideen von den Profis sehr freuen!
Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## muh.gp (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hi Goldkäferchen,

Ist ja cool, ich habe genau die andere Reihenfolge auf dem Zeiger!

Also ich habe meinen Terrassenteich im Boden versenkt... Die Vorstellung findest Du unter dem ersten Link, vielleicht liefert er Dir ja ein paar Ideen!

Grüße und berichte fleißig,
Holger


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hi, Holger,
Wow, so eine schnelle Antwort, super!
Sieht echt klasse aus , Dein versenkter Teich und die Terrasse.
Aber für meine Bedürfnisse ein bißchen zu groß.  Ich habe eher an einen
kleinen Hochteich gedacht.
Klar stell ich ein paar Bilder rein, wenn ich was Passendes gefunden habe und halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Für Deinen 2.Teich hast Du Dir ja ganz schön was vorgenommen ! Respekt 
Ich glaube, mit soviel handwerklichem Geschick kann ich nicht dienen....
Na, schau'n wir mal....
Grüße
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Joerg (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hi Goldkäferchen,
es gibt Bausätze für einen kleinen Teich oder man baut ihn wie ein Hoochbeet und kleidet ihn mit Folie aus.

GFK ist auch sehr stabil und kann dann passend verkleidet werden.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Ok, verstanden.... Vielleicht ist ja mein oberes Becken am Terrassenteich eine Variante. Habe das Teil auf ein kleines Fundament gestellt und mit Holzbalken quadratisch, praktisch, gut nach oben gezogen. Dann innen mit Teichfolie ausgelegt und außen mit Holz verkleidet. Großes handwerkliches Geschick brauchst Du da nicht.

Wie groß hast Du Dir Deinen Teich den vorgestellt?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.
Hab nach langem Hin und Her mich jetzt für ein Wasserspiel auf der Terrasse entschlossen.
Viele haben mir von einem kleinen Hochteich abgeraten. (wird zu schnell warm, Mückenplage, Wasser kippt usw.)
Ich wollte einfach was Plätscherndes auf der Terrasse.
Und das Teil hab' ich recht preiswert im Secondhand-Shop bekommen (50 Euro).
Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich den Gummieimer verkleiden kann, oder in eine größere Schale, Erde drumrum und bepflanzen. Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder...
Habe mir jetzt einige  Zaunlatten vom Baumarkt besorgt und zurechtgeschnitten, als "Verkleidung " für den Eimer.
Weiß gestrichen (paßt zur Pergola) und will  das Ganze dann mit Styropor auffüllen ,,Zierkiesel obendrauf und an allen 4  Ecken Töpfe mit Pflanzen einsetzen. Stell' wieder Bilder rein, wenn alles fertig ist.
Bis dann
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hallo
Jetzt ist mein Wasserspiel fertig. Gefällt's euch?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## nicodine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
wunderhübsch anzuschauen. Ich hätte komplett mit Kies aufgefüllt, aber so ist´s natürlich viel einfacher und gleich isoliert.
Viel Spass mit Deinem Plätscherbecken.
Gruß Nicole


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Das sieht sehr hübsch aus! Wie kontrollierst Du den Wasserstand in der Tuppe? Ich hätte etwas Sorge wegen der Verdunstung, weshalb ich mir noch kein Wasserspiel zugelegt habe....
LG Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hallo...
Vielen Dank für's Kompliment.
Den Wasserstand in der Tuppe kann ich in etwa am Klang des Plätscherns hören und oben ist in der Tuppe ein größeres Loch, da kannst Du  auch gucken. 
Also, Ina....keine Angst...frisch an's  Werk... viel Glück!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

ah, verstehe...ja das mit dem klang kann ich mir gut vorstellen..wie häufig musst du denn an heißen tagen nachfüllen?
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

Hi, Ina
Hab' noch keine Ahnung, wie oft ich nachfüllen muß, hab' das Ding ja erst seit ein paar Tagen. Aber ich denke, der Wasserverbrauch ist sehr gering.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: mein 2. Teich*

das glaube ich auch, hätte nur Angst, dass er irgendwann mal leer läuft und die pumpe kaputt geht... 
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
hab mein Wasserspiel mal etwas aufgepeppt dieses Jahr.
Nur so mal als Anregung für andere Blumen -Wasser und Teichfreunde.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2015)

...und so sieht's jetzt aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

